# Tea



## MARKETWINNER (29 May 2013)

_Do you think Tea should  score over coffee in the long run in volume terms, on account of factors such as economical pricing, new flavors and ‘healthy’ brand value, as new tea drinkers join the brigade?

I found following link in the Los Angeles times about tea 

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/may/26/business/la-fi-tea-boom-20130527

In the beverage industry, it's definitely tea's time

Tea retailers can read the leaves: As more Americans complain about coffee prices and caffeine saturation, an ancient drink is taking of

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site._


----------



## CanOz (29 May 2013)

MARKETWINNER said:


> _Do you think Tea should  score over coffee in the long run in volume terms, on account of factors such as economical pricing, new flavors and ‘healthy’ brand value, as new tea drinkers join the brigade?
> 
> I found following link in the Los Angeles times about tea
> 
> ...




I reckon for every westerner that starts drinking tea there are two Asian's that start drinking coffee....the math on that ain't good for the price of coffee either!

I like both, but find tea hard to drink in the summer, where as i could drink gallons of coffee if i didn;t limit my self to two cups a day...

CanOz


----------



## ROE (29 May 2013)

CanOz said:


> I reckon for every westerner that starts drinking tea there are two Asian's that start drinking coffee....the math on that ain't good for the price of coffee either!
> 
> I like both, but find tea hard to drink in the summer, where as i could drink gallons of coffee if i didn;t limit my self to two cups a day...
> 
> CanOz




Asian do drink coffee and they been drinking it as long as anyone else but in different form...

The reasons they drink tea more because it's dirt cheap, it fast to serve up, it easy to make and 
readily available in many forms and cultural 

I don't think this  equation will change any time soon, you may see them take up a bit more coffee but as a special treat
and tea as their main daily consumption


----------



## MARKETWINNER (30 May 2013)

_Even Howard Schultz, chief executive of coffee giant Starbucks Corp., is betting big on tea now. 

The global market for hot beverages (coffee and tea) is forecast to reach US$69.77 billion in value and 10.57 million tons in volume terms by the year 2015. Asia-Pacific is expected to remain the largest market, although North America should experience solid growth on the back of increasing health awareness among shoppers. Rising levels of income, fast and busy lifestyles, for health reasons, consumer awareness and greater per capita consumption particularly in developing economies should accelerate future growth momentum and demand for tea further.

Global bottled tea and coffee market is expected to grow at a compounded annual rate of over 10%. A report published by MarketsandMarkets, a research and consulting firm, predicts that global ready-to-drink tea and coffee industry will be worth $125 billion in five years.

Top tea producing countries are: China, India, Sri-Lanka (Ceylon) and Kenya

Factors to consider and study more:

The adverse weather conditions across the globe in the coming decade
Population growth
Demand and supply mismatch

I just found following link about world tea consumption. According to this, two of the biggest tea consuming countries are India and China. UK, Russia, and Middle East also drink lot of tea. The global market is expected to grow by almost 10% in value and over 13% in volume between 2010 and 2015. By 2015 we can have some idea about Tea market once we see performance of hot beverages market.

I think we need more study on hot beverage market to get some idea about intermediate and long term trend. 

http://www.charhai.com/world-tea-consumption/

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site._


----------



## drillinto (2 June 2013)

Tea grades >> http://en.kusmitea.com/tea-grades.html
********


----------



## MARKETWINNER (20 June 2013)

http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/06/18/bangladesh-tea-auction-idINL3N0EU2PP20130618

Bangladesh tea prices rise on strong demand


----------



## MARKETWINNER (25 June 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/kenya-tea-prices-rise-latest-auction-095243147.html

Kenya tea prices rise in latest auction


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 June 2013)

How does one go long tea?


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How does one go long tea?




That would be with a Long Island Tea,


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 June 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> That would be with a Long Island Tea,




There's a few shops in Melb now selling top grade teas for $8 a cup.  New trend I reckon.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 June 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> That would be with a Long Island Tea,




Hhahaha.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (26 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How does one go long tea?




For now, investors can only access tea market by buying stock in companies listed in the global markets such as India, Sri-Lanka and Kenya that operate in these fields.

Then there are related companies such as Unilever and Starbuck. Both Unilever and Starbucks have some plans about tea business. 

Just like coffee I believe in some point there will be derivative market for tea.

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 June 2013)

MARKETWINNER said:


> For now, investors can only access tea market by buying stock in companies listed in the global markets such as India, Sri-Lanka and Kenya that operate in these fields.
> 
> Then there are related companies such as Unilever and Starbuck. Both Unilever and Starbucks have some plans about tea business.
> 
> ...




Thanks.  I think legal stimulants will only become more and more popular over time. I can see people starting to switch from coffee as better grades of tea become available, especially the high grade green teas which taste amazing.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (29 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks.  I think legal stimulants will only become more and more popular over time. I can see people starting to switch from coffee as better grades of tea become available, especially the high grade green teas which taste amazing.




Please see following links.

http://www.foodproductdesign.com/news/2013/06/booming-tea-market-offers-new-summer-trends.aspx

BOOMING TEA MARKET OFFERS NEW SUMMER TRENDS

http://www.foodproductdesign.com/ar...ort-tea-rediscovering-an-ancient-beverag.aspx

FOCUS REPORT””TEA: REDISCOVERING AN ANCIENT BEVERAGE IN THE 21ST CENTURY

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (17 July 2013)

http://most-expensive.com/tea

Most Expensive Tea

http://most-expensive.com/green-tea

World’s Most Expensive Green Tea


----------



## MARKETWINNER (18 July 2013)

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...00-mn-kg-by-2017-ghatowar-113071501068_1.html

Domestic tea demand to touch 1,000 mn kg by 2017: Ghatowar


----------



## MARKETWINNER (13 August 2013)

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...s-tea-production-in-china-113081000286_1.html

Drought affects tea production in China

http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2013-08/10/content_16885055.htm?bsh_bid=272545598

Tea farms wither amid heatwaves in E China


----------



## MARKETWINNER (10 November 2013)

Currently when compare with other tea auctions tea prices in Sri-Lankan auction are fetching record tea prices. They are having all time average tea prices now. First all time tea averages recorded in September 2013 and it continued into October breaking previous high recorded in September. Though Indian tea prices have come down little bit still tea companies can enjoy benefits due to lower Indian rupee against USD. 

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------

